# لمن يريد الاستيراد من الصين



## mosaicgroupco (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السـلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
يسـعدنا ان نعلمكم باننا احدى الشـركات المرخصة و التي لديها خبرة واسـعة بالمصانع و الاسـواق و كافة المنتجات الصينية و مسـتعدون لتقديم اي عرض للمنتجات التي تريدون اسـتيرادها من الصين​ 
تتضمن بعض خدماتنا التالي
1- تأمين مترجمين من اللغات العربية و الفرنسـية و الانكليزية و التركية
2- الاسـتقبال في المطارات و حجز الفنادق
3- ترتيب رحلات عمل على المصانع و الشـركات و اسـواق الجملة المختصة حيث يكون التعامل معها مباشـرة الى بلدكم 
4- تصنيع اي منتج حسـب عينات الزبون الخاصة او حسـب طلبه
5- تثبيت الطلبات في المصانع و توثيقها بعقود و تدقيق نوعية المنتجات خلال التصنيع و اعدادها حين اسـتلامها
6- توفير المسـتودعات و توضيبها و تخزينها لحين شـحنها من اي مرفأ بحري او جوي في كافة الاراضي الصينية الى اي بلد في العالم
7- تأمين المسـتندات و الشـهادات الرسـمية الخاصة بالتصدير و تصديقها من الجهات الرسـمية المختصة​ 
و لمن لا يريد السـفر الى الصين ممكن تأمين اي عرض و متابعة تصنيعه و شـحنه الى اي بلد​ 
ارسـل لنا نوعية المنتج المطلوب و نحن مسـتعدون لتأمينه لكم بارخص سـعر و افضل نوعية و اسـرع خدمة شـحن​ 
نضع خبراتنا الطويلة بالمنتجات الصينية و اسـواقها بين يديك لتسـهيل عملك في الصين
لاي اسـتفسـارات اخرى الرجاء الاتصال بنا باي وقت و سـتجدوننا دائما بخدمتكم​ 
*MOSAIC GROUP CO.LTD*
www.mosaicgroupco.com
www.mosaictransfer.com
www.sarahdimoda.com
Yiwu city, Zhejiang Pr. - CHINA
Tel: 0086.579.83600205
Fax: 0086.579.85574602
Mob: 0086.18606776110
Email: [email protected]
Msn : [email protected]
Skype: mosaicgroupco ​


----------

